# Philips 40 PFL 9705h



## rte. (Jun 6, 2011)

i bought my tv a few days ago and have it hooked up to the digital tv receiver however the remote seems to work for a min and then stops , i looked at the remote sensor through a camera lense and it flashes ( apparently thats good ) and when i point it at the tv the red light flashes on the tv as if its aknowledging the signal but it simply doesnt so anything , when i go into the home menu on teh tv itself , then the remote works for a min but as soon as i get out of that menu and on to the actual digital tv station it stops , so i have to manually switch the tv off or on and can't access the home menu from the remote 

any ideas what to do ??? the tv's software is up to date by the way


----------

